# Serious puppy zoomies at the end of a walk!



## Georgia Gallon (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a six-month old Border Collie who we got as a puppy. He's generally a fantastic dog, but we've had some problems with him chewing on the lead since the day we got him. However, it seems to have reached an all time low at the moment! At the end of walks he is chewing and tugging on the lead like crazy and often he also jumps up at me and my scarf, my coat etc. He is clearly only playing as his tail is wagging and he's getting into the 'play' stance but it's becoming a nightmare. I think that it's partially to do with him realising that he's coming to the end of the walk, but also that he's just not understanding or responding to my ways of teaching him not to do it. I've tried distracting him with 'high-value' treats (which only works sometimes), I've tried rewarding him the minute he drops the lead (now he manipulates me by dropping it and picking it straight back up again!) and I've tried dropping the lead and grabbing his harness as soon as he does it (he just picks it up again when I pick it up because I think he's calm). We live in a very isolated village so we haven't had any training, although I've booked 3 private lessons with a trainer when I go to visit my family in the city in two weeks. As you can imagine, I'm counting down the days until then!
He's fed Hills Science Plan Puppy Food. We go for a half an hour off-lead walk every morning. We play frisbee for half an hour in the afternoon and we do another 40 minute on-lead walk in the evening. I wonder if it's a problem that we are walking him off-lead at all? Maybe he is angry he is having to have it on. I honestly don't think he's not tired enough as he seems so calm when we're in the house. Any help at all would be much appreciated!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm wonderering if he's getting too much exercise. There is a thought that BC's need loads of exercise becipuase of what they do, but all you end up with is a very fit dog who needs more exercise. It would be far better to do more training with him and less walking. It's possible that he is very hyped up after his walk because it is all running about (after the frisbee throwing) and not prepared to calm down. Also twisting and turning to chase and catch a frisbee is not good for a growing puppies joints and ligaments.
Have a look for books or tutorials on brain games which will wear him out more effectively then hours of walking.


----------



## Georgia Gallon (Nov 23, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I'm wonderering if he's getting too much exercise. There is a thought that BC's need loads of exercise becipuase of what they do, but all you end up with is a very fit dog who needs more exercise. It would be far better to do more training with him and less walking. It's possible that he is very hyped up after his walk because it is all running about (after the frisbee throwing) and not prepared to calm down. Also twisting and turning to chase and catch a frisbee is not good for a growing puppies joints and ligaments.
> Have a look for books or tutorials on brain games which will wear him out more effectively then hours of walking.


That's a great idea! I've been trying to entertain him with Kongs and stuff but I will look into more games. Thank you very much!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Pretty normal young collie behaviour quite honestly. My youngster (15 months now) will tear around the garden at 100mph when she's just come back from a walk.

As Siskin has already said be careful about throwing frisbies as twisting and turning at that age is not a good idea; better to almost roll a ball in a straight line until he's older. Personally wouldn't be making grabs at his harness either as you could make him headshy or he could start to bite.

You can purchase chain leads and dogs are nothing like as keen to grab and tug them.

Do you do any training with him as collies are very clever and need to use their brains?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Georgia Gallon said:


> Hi all,
> Maybe he is angry he is having to have it on. I honestly don't think he's tired as he seems so calm when we're in the house. Any help at all would be much appreciated!


It's more likely he finds it tremendous fun and the fact that he finds it rewarding reinforces the behaviour .

Does he do this as soon as you put the lead on ? How far are you from your home when he starts doing this .


----------



## Georgia Gallon (Nov 23, 2017)

Twiggy said:


> Pretty normal young collie behaviour quite honestly. My youngster (15 months now) will tear around the garden at 100mph when she's just come back from a walk.
> 
> As Siskin has already said be careful about throwing frisbies as twisting and turning at that age is not a good idea; better to almost roll a ball in a straight line until he's older. Personally wouldn't be making grabs at his harness either as you could make him headshy or he could start to bite.
> 
> ...


Well, we spend a lot of time on general training like sit, stay etc. but no, we haven't spent any time learning any tricks beyond that. It sounds like I should trade the frisbee for something that engages his brain a bit more. I'm definitely considering a chain lead. I'm going to the pet shop today so I'll have a look. Thank you!


----------



## Georgia Gallon (Nov 23, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> It's more likely he finds it tremendous fun and the fact that he finds it rewarding reinforces the behaviour .
> 
> Does he do this as soon as you put the lead on ? How far are you from your home when he starts doing this .


That's the feeling I get! He usually does it when we're near the end of the walk. It's rare that he does it when I first put it on, although not unheard of. I agree that he seems to find it fun and I wonder if it's an attempt at stopping the fun from ending. When he gets like that, anything is fair-game to him. He starts pulling at my shoe laces, my scarf. Anything he can tug really! Whatever reaction I give at the moment seems to reinforce it since he enjoys it so much!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Georgia Gallon said:


> Well, we spend a lot of time on general training like sit, stay etc. but no, we haven't spent any time learning any tricks beyond that. It sounds like I should trade the frisbee for something that engages his brain a bit more. I'm definitely considering a chain lead. I'm going to the pet shop today so I'll have a look. Thank you!


How about a tennis ball on a rope if you're going to the pet shop? You could give him that in exchange for the lead at the end of a walk and it doesn't matter if he tugs on that. He may well carry it home. Have a little practice in the garden - "sit" clip the lead on and praise for a calm sit then give him his tuggy ball. Once he understands then do it on a walk.

Shouldn't really tell you this but years ago I had a head-banger of a collie called Twiggy. The first 2-3 times in an obedience ring every time the steward called left turn, instead of turning left she leapt up and tried to bite my nose. The judge was appalled whereas I thought it was funny. She did get the hang of it pretty quickly and turned into a fantastic obedience and agility dog - bless her.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It might help if you can intervene before he starts behaving like this . If he is receptive to food , ( my dogs would do anything for a cocktail sausage ) get him to focus on you , walk a few steps and reward and repeat . Lure him if you have to . as long as he doesn't grab you or the lead then treat him . you can increase the paces you walk before rewarding as he improves . dogs do what ever is the most rewarding so the treat needs to high value . 
You can practice this at in the garden or at the park as well so that walking without grabbing the lead becomes a habit .


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> It might help if you can intervene before he starts behaving like this . If he is receptive to food , ( my dogs would do anything for a cocktail sausage ) get him to focus on you , walk a few steps and reward and repeat . Lure him if you have to . as long as he doesn't grab you or the lead then treat him . you can increase the paces you walk before rewarding as he improves . dogs do what ever is the most rewarding so the treat needs to high value .
> You can practice this at in the garden or at the park as well so that walking without grabbing the lead becomes a habit .


Hmm although good advice most collies aren't really that interested in food and much prefer toys IMO.


----------



## Georgia Gallon (Nov 23, 2017)

Twiggy said:


> How about a tennis ball on a rope if you're going to the pet shop? You could give him that in exchange for the lead at the end of a walk and it doesn't matter if he tugs on that. He may well carry it home. Have a little practice in the garden - "sit" clip the lead on and praise for a calm sit then give him his tuggy ball. Once he understands then do it on a walk.
> 
> Shouldn't really tell you this but years ago I had a head-banger of a collie called Twiggy. The first 2-3 times in an obedience ring every time the steward called left turn, instead of turning left she leapt up and tried to bite my nose. The judge was appalled whereas I thought it was funny. She did get the hang of it pretty quickly and turned into a fantastic obedience and agility dog - bless her.


Thank you for the tip! I went to the pet shop and picked up a ball on a rope yesterday so I'll see how the walk goes today. That's very funny! My dog hates lying down on command. If you say 'down' he tries to give you his paws repeatedly before he lets out a massive sigh and finally drops down. Makes me laugh a lot!


----------



## Georgia Gallon (Nov 23, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> It might help if you can intervene before he starts behaving like this . If he is receptive to food , ( my dogs would do anything for a cocktail sausage ) get him to focus on you , walk a few steps and reward and repeat . Lure him if you have to . as long as he doesn't grab you or the lead then treat him . you can increase the paces you walk before rewarding as he improves . dogs do what ever is the most rewarding so the treat needs to high value .
> You can practice this at in the garden or at the park as well so that walking without grabbing the lead becomes a habit .


Yes, I've found that if I say no before he does it he will stop. It's once it's already in his mouth that it's impossible to get it out! I'm going to keep trying with food and toys to keep his attention. Thank you!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Georgia Gallon said:


> Thank you for the tip! I went to the pet shop and picked up a ball on a rope yesterday so I'll see how the walk goes today. That's very funny! My dog hates lying down on command. If you say 'down' he tries to give you his paws repeatedly before he lets out a massive sigh and finally drops down. Makes me laugh a lot!


This is my favourite dog training video ever and very applicable to your lad at the moment:


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Georgia Gallon said:


> My dog hates lying down on command. If you say 'down' he tries to give you his paws repeatedly before he lets out a massive sigh and finally drops down


Some dogs do find the down position uncomfortable. It's just a possibility, but maybe a different cue like a sit might be easier for him?


----------



## Georgia Gallon (Nov 23, 2017)

JoanneF said:


> Some dogs do find the down position uncomfortable. It's just a possibility, but maybe a different cue like a sit might be easier for him?


I didn't realise some dogs found it uncomfortable! Thanks for tip!


----------

